# Finally got my Prewar TruSport Camelback....??? is, who made it?



## Crazy8 (Oct 29, 2014)

Would love to know who made it.  
Front tire actually holds air.  Rear, is wobbly and doesn't hold air.  Tires aren't that bad.  A little dry rot cracking on the edges, but plenty of tread on them.  Seat is in amazing shape, but does need a nut in the back.  Paint should come out really nice as seen by the photo of the serial number.  Stencils were painted on top of the blue paint and look to be dried out and slowly cracking away.  Handlebar is a little out of whack, but it can be straightened.  Stem is nothing special.  Fenders are a little beat up in the back, but fixable.  Looks to have had a hanging tank on it at one point, and the drop stand is no longer there.  With my shoulder issues, it will be a slow clean up, but she should come out really nice.  Will probably be looking for a drop stand and hanging tank in the near future to complete it.

I'm just outside of Philly and this was sold at a Philadelphia Sporting Goods store, so it's staying with me for a while.

Questions...
Who made it?
Estimate on the year?
How do I clean the wood clad wheels?
Skip tooth chain has a nut on the master link?  Is this odd?
Should I wax the stencils and leave them be, or touch them up, let it dry, then wax the stencils?

Serial number looks like V37989


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## bike (Oct 29, 2014)

*chain ring says dpharris / HP Snyder*

????


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

*Snyder?*

The stencils and some of the frame details look very similar to a Rollfast I saw recently, so maybe H.P. Snyder built?  I am not much of an expert on balloon tire stuff, but I like camelbacks and you have a very nice on there.  Enjoy!


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2014)

DP Harris / HP Snyder. Both = Rollfast.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  Harris/Snyder it is.  Will be posting photos here as I clean it up.  Any help would be great.  ?'s in the OP.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Just picked up...*

Found this on CL in OHIO and the guy shipped it out to me, $21 shipped!
Since it's a Rollfast, I thought it would be nice to have something say Rollfast on the bike.  Original Yale Key too!







This guy has some really nice non bicycle stuff and very low priced.  He's willing to ship, but doesn't take Paypal.  I'm sending him and MO on Monday.  He shipped without payment.  Very cool old guy.
http://sandusky.craigslist.org/for/4754874263.html


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 15, 2014)

*Kindling*

Something about that bike and finding the nice old man from (marblehead) Sandusky with the lock and key.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 15, 2014)

That bikes looks like it'll clean up very nice. dang, it's been  slapped around on the crank and fender and yet still looks good. 

I have a set of gothic McCauley fenders I can't identify which bike they went too. However, I have managed to narrow down the time frame they were made because of the brackets and type of fenders.

I've been estimating 1935-7 on my fenders, and the brackets on mine are the same as yours.

So, a few hits on 1935 and 1934 I finds one frame identified as 1934  H.P. Snyder. Looks like identical frames except this other simply has a lower cross bar. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11743-FS-1934-H-P-Snyder-frame-set









Crazy8 said:


> Would love to know who made it.
> Front tire actually holds air.  Rear, is wobbly and doesn't hold air.  Tires aren't that bad.  A little dry rot cracking on the edges, but plenty of tread on them.  Seat is in amazing shape, but does need a nut in the back.  Paint should come out really nice as seen by the photo of the serial number.  Stencils were painted on top of the blue paint and look to be dried out and slowly cracking away.  Handlebar is a little out of whack, but it can be straightened.  Stem is nothing special.  Fenders are a little beat up in the back, but fixable.  Looks to have had a hanging tank on it at one point, and the drop stand is no longer there.  With my shoulder issues, it will be a slow clean up, but she should come out really nice.  Will probably be looking for a drop stand and hanging tank in the near future to complete it.
> 
> I'm just outside of Philly and this was sold at a Philadelphia Sporting Goods store, so it's staying with me for a while.
> ...


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's another presumed 1934, also with two cross bars, but, while not identical, a very similar paint scheme. 
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index....car-show-find-another-sam-sco-rollfast.31949/


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 23, 2014)

This bike has been a nightmare so far.  Pedals frozen to crank.  WD40, heat, chain lubricant, etc....  In the process, I learned that using an old handlebar grip to cover the wrench really helps with the grip.  However, this one didn't survive.  Axle snapped, but at least I finally got the crank off.  Now I have another frozen issue.  Can't get the nut that holds the chain ring on the crank to move.  Just cracked open my thumb trying to get it to move.  Fun times.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 23, 2014)

the inner chainring nut holding the crank on to the crank arm is lefty loosey beat on it hard its usually hung up by grease.

Nick.




Crazy8 said:


> This bike has been a nightmare so far.  Pedals frozen to crank.  WD40, heat, chain lubricant, etc....  In the process, I learned that using an old handlebar grip to cover the wrench really helps with the grip.  However, this one didn't survive.  Axle snapped, but at least I finally got the crank off.  Now I have another frozen issue.  Can't get the nut that holds the chain ring on the crank to move.  Just cracked open my thumb trying to get it to move.  Fun times.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> the inner chainring nut holding the crank on to the crank arm is lefty loosey beat on it hard its usually hung up by grease.
> 
> Nick.




Yup, got it.  Attached the vice grip and lightly tapped on it with a hammer until it finally moved.  Good thing is, crank arms are inexpensive.  Of course finding the correct size is the fun part.  Of course I could always try to have a friend drill out what remains of the axle in the crank arm, but the other pedal is stuck too.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 23, 2014)

the pedals are reverse thread, on the chainring side the pedal wrench should be going counter clockwise on the other side it should go clockwise both the angles imply you are looking directly at the sides crank arm.

Nick.



Crazy8 said:


> Yup, got it.  Attached the vice grip and lightly tapped on it with a hammer until it finally moved.  Good thing is, crank arms are inexpensive.  Of course finding the correct size is the fun part.  Of course I could always try to have a friend drill out what remains of the axle in the crank arm, but the other pedal is stuck too.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> the pedals are reverse thread, on the chainring side the pedal wrench should be going counter clockwise on the other side it should go clockwise both the angles imply you are looking directly at the sides crank arm.
> 
> Nick.




Yes, very aware of that.  Wouldn't budge.  Actually broke my vintage pedal wrench trying to get it off, then when I moved to the newer thicker wrench, it bent that too.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 23, 2014)

possibly welded? i have had a few really bad ones in my time. (or) it could be badly cross threaded.

Nick.



Crazy8 said:


> Yes, very aware of that.  Wouldn't budge.  Actually broke my vintage pedal wrench trying to get it off, then when I moved to the newer thicker wrench, it bent that too.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> possibly welded? i have had a few really bad ones in my time. (or) it could be badly cross threaded.
> 
> Nick.




Who knows.  Moved on to the rear wheel.  Got 8 spokes off in an hour.  Haven't broken one yet!  Lots of heating and slow torque they eventually come loose.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Coming along slowly!*

Frame is cleaned up, compounded and waxed.  Rear wheel was completely taken apart.  ND M-D hub 100% clean and working.  Spokes soaked in Vinegar for 3 or 4 days and came out decent.  Removed a lot of the old glue on the wood wheel using the wire wheel on my bench grinder.  Put the tire back on but am not gluing it back on.  Tuned the wheel up and is pretty straight.  Will probably do a little more tweaking to get it as straight as possible.

Anyone have suggestions for cleaning the seat?  Has a couple minor scuffs and tears, but overall is in great condition.  Will wax the frame and clean it up last.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> possibly welded? i have had a few really bad ones in my time. (or) it could be badly cross threaded.
> 
> Nick.




Left was on the right, and the right was on the left.  BADLY CROSS THREADED!  Took a closer look yesterday trying to get that other pedal off.  Didn't work.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 5, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Left was on the right, and the right was on the left.  BADLY CROSS THREADED!  Took a closer look yesterday trying to get that other pedal off.  Didn't work.




I don't recall seeing that bike as a kid but me brother has been known to touch nuts and bolts through-out the country. So, as a general rule, if somebody could screw up peddles like that, he did it. 

You're welcome to his information would you like to take your frustrations out, albeit I doubt it'll do any good.

Hell that freaking nut case has been telling people that he rebuilt Schwinn in his teens. even tried to tell me that I didn't and he did! Mah, ha ha ha!! 
so, I'm always glad to share his info to others who run across his master pieces.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeff, thanks for the morning laugh.  Hope your brother stops touching nuts soon.

What's everyone's opinion on this seat?  I'm not a leather expert, and I don't think it's leather.  What's the top made of, and what should I clean it with?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2014)

Made of cloth...Not sure how to clean them besides a little soap and water.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 14, 2014)

BTW... the paint looks nice on that cleanup. Stinks about the pedals and crank though. I think the seat material is called oil cloth? Not sure on that, just know it's not leather.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 14, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> BTW... the paint looks nice on that cleanup. Stinks about the pedals and crank though. I think the seat material is called oil cloth? Not sure on that, just know it's not leather.




Thanks.  I'm in one of those modes where when something is broken, I lose interest until it's replaced.  I think I found a H skip setup to replace it though.  Just gotta get some funds first.


----------

